# Graves = 'inherited metabolic disease' ???s



## imjustsayin' (Sep 29, 2008)

I was diagnosed with Graves' a little over a month ago, my levels are halfway normal now and I am (grrrrrr) gaining weight-- 8 lbs since my first endocrinologist appt. I asked and was given a referral to a Nutritionist. When checking with Blue Cross for policy coverage for the Nutritionist (appt is tomorrow) I was asked if Graves' is considered an "inhereted metabolic disease" (I guess, like Diabetes for which Nutritionists are automatically covered). Anyway, if it is, that will save me having to challenge a denial of coverage. Does anyone know for sure?? Thanks


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Your doctor should be the one to answer your question. And, I would think Blue Cross would know the answer as well.

Graves' Disease is an autoimmune disease characterized by a metabolic imbalance resulting from overproduction of thyroid hormones (thyrotoxicosis). Science feels Graves' might be genetic however scientist have not found the direct gene as yet. No one else in my family has Graves', but I guess there has to be a first.

Good LUCK!


----------

